# Hey y'all :D



## Ronathan (Mar 25, 2017)

New to mantis keeping   (don't have one yet, still in the research and supply-gathering stage!)
other hobbies include crafting and fish-keeping
Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Years of knowledge here for the searching.

Breeding and raising Killiefish was my passion for years till the water weight got the better of me. LOL is now the opposite. These little plastic solo habitats weigh next to nothing even with the mantis.


----------



## proserpina (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jessie (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome .


----------



## Weezie (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome! Any idea what you want your first mantis to be?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome! This is certainly the place to start your research!


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome! Enjoy the research! Lots of amazing information and people here!


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 27, 2017)

woah  didn't expect so many responses tbh   
thanks for the big warm welcome yall!! ^-^

for rn I just keep bettas (moving often makes it hard to have larger fish tanks) but I plan to get into breeding a few fish and invert species some day  

i'm considering a ghost mantis or a chinese mantis, as they were suggested to me as good beginner mantis species  
i've been referred here by mantisblr (i think their username here is proserpina) and I love all the great posts and advice and tidbits ^-^

I've built my enclosure, so I plan to post that soon in the appropriate board to get feedback and suggestions


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello! I love my ghosts so far, I'd recommend them!


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 29, 2017)

any tips on keeping them? or any care sheets you can point me to?
I think rn my first choice is ghosts


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 30, 2017)

There are care sheets on this forum, bugsincyberspace.com, and panterrapets.com. I've looked at those mostly. They are a fairly easy species to keep. So far I've done 6 fruit flies per nymph into the enclosure ever other day. I spray their enclosure 2 times a day most days (you can probably be fine with once a day). They don't generally hunt their food. They wait for it to cross paths with them. So flies are the best feeders.


----------



## Ronathan (Mar 30, 2017)

My room is pretty humid since the door staysclosed and I've got 3 tropical fish tanks in here too lol but I'll definitely check my hygrometer  
and thank you! I'll check those sites out  

one more question: do you hand feed? or just stick em in?
i posted my enclosure in the enclosures feed, and I might have to hand-feed (which i dont mind, but 6 flies at once seems like a lot to feed at once lol )
if you do 6 every other day, would you say they'd eat 2-3 per day? .-.


----------



## Bumma (Apr 9, 2017)

Ronathan said:


> woah  didn't expect so many responses tbh
> thanks for the big warm welcome yall!! ^-^
> 
> for rn I just keep bettas (moving often makes it hard to have larger fish tanks) but I plan to get into breeding a few fish and invert species some day
> ...


I have tons of Chinese Mantids  - if shipping is simple I'd be happy to send some to ya. (L1/L2)


----------



## Ronathan (Apr 10, 2017)

Bumma: I've chosen a ghost mantis as my enclosure may be a bit cramped for an adult chinese mantis, but I will keep you in mind when i decide to keep chinese mantids ^-^
(also I live in Texas, so shipping probably wounldn't be so bad?)


----------



## Bumma (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

